# Water tank



## campervanannie (Feb 10, 2019)

This is the lid to my fresh water tank and with my RA I struggle to tighten it when I have cleaned the tank if Bill closes it then I cannot undo I t if he is not around is there some sort of tool that I can get to open and close it.


----------



## Asterix (Feb 10, 2019)

I can't really tell what size it is but one of those tools that elderly people use for getting lids off jars,or get a length of wood,put two screws in with the diameter of the centre apart,leaving the head sticking up an inch should do it. Hope that makes sense...it does in my head


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 10, 2019)

*Contour Knob Turner*

Annie search here 

Contour Knob Turner - Knob Turners : Complete Care Shop..

Alf


----------



## REC (Feb 10, 2019)

A knob turner! Well I never....:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:

I'll go and lie down now!


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 10, 2019)

They come in all sizes as well &#55357;&#56881; you can get one with a leather strap.....&#55358;&#56613;&#55357;&#56856;

Alf




REC said:


> A knob turner! Well I never....:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:
> 
> I'll go and lie down now!


----------



## harrow (Feb 10, 2019)

campervanannie said:


> View attachment 69713
> 
> This is the lid to my fresh water tank and with my RA I struggle to tighten it when I have cleaned the tank if Bill closes it then I cannot undo I t if he is not around is there some sort of tool that I can get to open and close it.



It looks like a stick, 1x1 inch and a foot long with a couple of rubber doorstops attached could be made to help open it.


----------



## 1807truckman (Feb 10, 2019)

I sincerely hope no one tries to turn my knob with a knob turner.


----------



## r4dent (Feb 10, 2019)

Maybe an oil filter removal chain 

Top Tech Chain Oil Filter Wrench | Euro Car Parts


----------



## Wully (Feb 10, 2019)

Try some lubrication on the knob.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 10, 2019)

r4dent said:


> Maybe an oil filter removal chain
> 
> Top Tech Chain Oil Filter Wrench | Euro Car Parts



No but that led to a good tool an oil drum wrench I think might do the trick cheers.


----------



## spigot (Feb 11, 2019)

Looser cruiser said:


> Try some lubrication on the knob.



As the actress said to the archbishop!


----------



## andyjanet (Feb 11, 2019)

campervanannie said:


> View attachment 69713
> 
> This is the lid to my fresh water tank and with my RA I struggle to tighten it when I have cleaned the tank if Bill closes it then I cannot undo I t if he is not around is there some sort of tool that I can get to open and close it.



Annie I made this out of some steel bar you slip your jack handle thru for leverage
We should be able to find something at Moffat to sort it out don’t buy anything yet
This was just an old fence iron I found in a ditch whilst the black tank sensor said it was full I knew it couldn’t be so I had a look in &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 11, 2019)

The "cleaning my fresh water tank" bit got me. :rolleyes2:


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 11, 2019)

Sharon the Cat said:


> The "cleaning my fresh water tank" bit got me. :rolleyes2:



 not so much cleaning but when I frame down I drop a bath towel in and soak up all the water and I cleaned the little censor things that tell me how much water I have in as they were not working.


----------



## guerdeval (Feb 11, 2019)

what about smearing a little vaseline around the aperture?, usually helps in a tight situation, for me anyway.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 11, 2019)

campervanannie said:


> not so much cleaning but when I frame down I drop a bath towel in and soak up all the water and I cleaned the little censor things that tell me how much water I have in as they were not working.



Ah ha, cleaning the sensor I understand. :idea:


----------



## Dowel (Feb 11, 2019)

Either of these might do if there is enough strap to go around the cap. The second item can be turned by a spanner or a 1/2” sq drive, useful if there is not enough room for the handle of the first.  
Chain wrenches are better for gripping oily things but can be destructive.

Strap Wrench Set



Strap Wrench


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 11, 2019)

*Water Filler Cap*

Annie I have the perfect removal tool for you,  .... a 24" pair of Stilsons mind take care not to overtighten

Alf


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 11, 2019)

REC said:


> A knob turner! Well I never....:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:
> 
> I'll go and lie down now!



Yes as I already have a couple of knob pullers, a Turner might be the answer.


----------



## Borders2 (Feb 11, 2019)

A piece of wood with some short lengths of 8mm metal dowel set in will do it for you. I had one of those on my old Pilote and yes it got tight and my hands are pretty strong even with it greased. 

I suggest four bits of dowel. Evan wood might work if you keep them short. 

B2


----------



## TeamRienza (Feb 11, 2019)

I would second hairydogs solution. The cap looks very similar to those used in yachts and other marine scenarios. On boats I nearly always found that the cap was in a recess which ruled out shifters, oil change spanner’s etc. For leverage on the rim. When they were permanently in sunlight or daylight the plastic would go brittle and it was easy to crack or split the cap. An even force needs to be applied to the radial ridges across the cap.

The piece of wood with soft rubber doorstops is in my view the best for distributing the load, particularly with regard to the photo. Indeed I need to make one my self as my boat has a seized inspection hatch cover (exposed to light) that I cannot undo. I remember every time I am at the yacht club!!

Davy


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 11, 2019)

runnach said:


> I had a similar problem with my water tank cover, a real mare to remove. Although my cap is slightly different, I now open using an old set of vernier calipers that I have, I use the internal measuring jaws for opening and, tightening up.



I have those in the garage somewhere I will dig them out and try them.


----------



## Borders2 (Feb 11, 2019)

The cap is recessed people so all the gripping tools are useless hence my suggestion of a flat bit of wood with four dowells inset. I thought of making one for our old MH but age caught up with it and she had to go. Delamination and rot. 

B2


----------



## Neckender (Feb 11, 2019)

I’ve seen a short piece of 4” soil pipe with notches cut out to corespond with the lid and a hole drilled through so a tommy bar can be used to slacken the lid off and also to retighten it back in.

John.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 11, 2019)

runnach said:


> Yeh, see how it goes, you may need to keep spanner at an angle, or vertical with screwdriver through hole at end of spanner, basically creating a tommy bar device. Or leave till this weekend, happy to have an eyeball with a view to making something that allows you to open and close with relevant ease.



Your a star Terry


----------



## Silver sprinter (Feb 11, 2019)

Might I suggest  you take Bill along to open your water tank, ps, Bill is your husband, just a thought:goodluck:


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 11, 2019)

Silver sprinter said:


> Might I suggest  you take Bill along to open your water tank, ps, Bill is your husband, just a thought:goodluck:



 errrr let me think about that NO!


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 11, 2019)

runnach said:


> See attached image, John.



Great idea I will measure it tomorrow


----------



## Borders2 (Feb 12, 2019)

Approx 150mm from memory. My Pilote one was very much enclosed so any "tommy bar" would need to be pretty flat.

B2


----------



## n brown (Feb 12, 2019)

not wishing to undercomplicate anything , but an angle grinder spanner should do the trick


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 19, 2019)

runnach said:


> A bit of feedback on this. I took along the key for my 9" grinder, not large enough and did not fit. Which left the shifter option only, which worked along with a screwdriver through hole at end of shifter, basically a tommy bar setup. Which worked and, Annie managed to remove and screw back on to a good watertight standard.
> 
> Use of wood as described by other posters, would not work, as access is very tight. The 4" waste pipe, I would say is the better option, which Annie will organise if she ever returns to base.



What he said but thanks for all your input and again thanks to Terry  for a brilliant interim while I sort out the pipe and thanks for the lucky reel.


----------



## The laird (Feb 20, 2019)

campervanannie said:


> What he said but thanks for all your input and again thanks to Terry  for a brilliant interim while I sort out the pipe and thanks for the lucky reel.



Just watch for 5ne posty terry will have the bill enroute already :banana: is


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 20, 2019)

runnach said:


> Annie's happy smiling face that a solution was found was payment enough, Gordon. Also, Madame Taya did not snap at me, that was the bonus! :lol-053:



She never snaps at really nice people


----------



## n brown (Feb 20, 2019)

campervanannie said:


> She never snaps at really nice people


that's where you're obviously wrong '

she bit me


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 20, 2019)

n brown said:


> that's where you're obviously wrong '
> 
> she bit me



Well you were the exception she had a premonition and she was trying to warn you about what could happen in the future if your not careful where you put your digits


----------



## n brown (Feb 20, 2019)

yes , i shall defo take note next time a yappy little ankle biter tries to forewarn me of impending body part losses !
anyway ,she was happy enough to sit on my lap after tasting me


----------

